# Templates with different size



## Louisa (Oct 25, 2010)

Help!! Every tamplate that I cut out, comes out with different size of holes some smalls some biger, I don't know why??? Can some one tell me how can I set up my stones so they all can come one size I using winpcsign 2010, stone size 10.

Thank you


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Louisa said:


> Help!! Every tamplate that I cut out, comes out with different size of holes some smalls some biger, I don't know why??? Can some one tell me how can I set up my stones so they all can come one size I using winpcsign 2010, stone size 10.
> 
> Thank you


Are you creating the designs yourself or are you downloading rhinestone designs?


----------



## Louisa (Oct 25, 2010)

I create my own designs, but I make them by hand firs then I scanned them, and I import them to winpcsign 2010


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not sure why you are making designs by hand when you have a program to do it. Well anyhow that is probably your problem .If your scanning in your holes they aren't going to be perfect. once you import your scanned desing into winpc and vectorize it click on a hole. Now look at the object width and object height , they should be the same. click on a few, are they all the same? You might have to create your holes with the program for it to be right. Scan your design and create a hole( I use Hartco425 hole size at 3.69mm.)and manually place over top your scanned design.another thing to check is your cutting mat. After a while The cutters feed wheels will warp the cutting matt and throw holes off. You also will need the right blade.


----------



## Louisa (Oct 25, 2010)

I’m still doing my designs by hand because I still don’t know how to use this program. I wish there was a class to teach me who to use it! I been try to learn by watching videos in YouTube but somehow I did something to my cutter or I'm not doing something correct in the program I check the mat in the cutter in you are correct there is cuts in the mat, how can, change the mat? I scan my design and then I create a hole too but I don’t understand when you said (I use Hartco425 hole size at 3.69mm. )? I already order a new blade I think this machine is comparable with Roland. 
Thank you so much for you help!!!


----------



## Spirit Sparkle (Jul 24, 2012)

Try getting ahold of Scott at Rhinestone Designz in Murrietta, CA. Rhinestone Designz.com
He should be able to answer your questions, everyone I talk to about WinPCSign said he is a guru (and a distributor). 

I know he is on another forum and answer questions and helps whenever he can.

Good Luck!

Maggie
Spirit Sparkle


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Louisa, 
I would be happy to help you as well.

Please open one of your designs

ungroup it grab a few stones and see what size you have them. 

Are they the same size?

This is what I do before I cut any design,

Before I send it to my cutter.

1.ungroup your image
2.select all the image
3.Go to select stone size if you are cutting for a 10ss go to 13ss
4. hit select,, change to circle, it will make sure all your holes are a 13ss

Then send to the cutter.

Sandy jo


----------

